# Outrun the Sunlight Tabs



## VinnyBoosh (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey all! Outrun the Sunlight recently released their album "The Return of Inertia" and I've been listening to it a fair amount. Despite not having a 7 string guitar, I enjoy figuring out songs, tabbing, and sharing them with the community. I wanna try getting as much of their material tabbed as possible. Here's the first track, Being : Begin, a friend and I tabbed out . http://db.tt/qTVODR3e


----------



## crg123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump* More tabs for these guys would be great, Return of Inertia is such a great independent release and one of my favorite instrumental albums.


----------

